# France - Not a good time to travel there?



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11545897

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*fuel*

Thanks Peedee,

Off To Spain in a few days, though Via Portsmouth - Santander. Thankfully.

TM


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I'm off there *next* weekend 

Might have to fill up at Dover & stay close to Calais


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*



moblee said:


> Well I'm off there *next* weekend
> 
> Might have to fill up at Dover & stay close to Calais


You could always hug the Belgian Border!?

TM


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: France*



teemyob said:


> You could always hug the Belgian Border!?
> 
> TM


Yeah I see what your saying Tm,where do the Belgians get their fuel from ??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: France*



moblee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > You could always hug the Belgian Border!?
> ...


Well they have their own ports but so do their neighbours, the Dutch.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

GRR!!! :evil: 

Due to leave on Wednesday with the grandkids, heading for Salou, Spain via Calais.....

Gonna have to watch this close.. 
Already bought a couple of plastic fuel cans just in case...!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I now see why the French live longer than us.
They retire at sixty. The proposal is to work to 62.
They strike and are effective in doing so
We must be the wimps when it comes to defending rights that have been built up over the years.

Anyway I call it Harmonisation. Another part of the EU master plan.

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tonka, I don't know if you were joking, but ferry companies (& tunnel?) prohibit the carrying of extra fuel in containers.

It is in their Ts&Cs.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*not a good time to travel*

good on the french we should take a leaf out of thier book!
not enough strenth in our unions thanks to thatcherism.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I now see why the French live longer than us.
> They retire at sixty. The proposal is to work to 62.
> They strike and are effective in doing so
> We must be the wimps when it comes to defending rights that have been built up over the years.
> ...


Dave,

This dispute has been misrepresented by the British reporters who have as usual failed to do their homework. I understand that the French currently only qualify for a full state pension if they retire at 65, and under Sarkosy's proposed legislation that retirement age is to be raised to 67. Not all that different from what both Labour and the ConDems have been proposing in the UK, although the French will still get more generous earnings-related state pensions than us. Lucky them.

SD


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

As far as I've found at the minute its only Marseille that won't allow fuel (and everything else?) through, which affects obviously south west France but also Italy and Germany so I've read. 

If you had enough fuel it may be a good time to go since you may have the place to yourself!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I now see why the French live longer than us.
> They retire at sixty. The proposal is to work to 62.
> They strike and are effective in doing so
> We must be the wimps when it comes to defending rights that have been built up over the years.
> ...


Come on now Dave, your not advocating more militant action over here are you, your friends in the subscribers bar will be throwing you out of the club if your not careful.  :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

News update!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...uel-depots-as-labor-unrest-cuts-supplies.html

"Police moved in to unblock oil depots across France as the government authorized the release of fuel stockpiles to counter potential shortages caused by striking refinery and port workers.

Protesters were ordered by police to lift barricades preventing access to a depot in Fos-sur-Mer near Marseille today, letting trucks deliver fuel, a spokeswoman for the Prefecture des Bouches-du-Rhone said. Two other depots were similarly cleared, one near Bordeaux, the CGT union said"


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

pippin said:


> Tonka, I don't know if you were joking, but ferry companies (& tunnel?) prohibit the carrying of extra fuel in containers.
> 
> It is in their Ts&Cs.


Cheers..
I was about to check on that before departure...
Really dont want to be carrying full fuel cans if I can help it..
Fingers crossed....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on Charlie this part time lark is giving me more time on MHF


Dave p


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

*Re: not a good time to travel*



dragabed said:


> good on the french we should take a leaf out of thier book!
> not enough strenth in our unions thanks to thatcherism.


Its not just about strength in our unions or thatcherism. Its most people today are to scared to act on anything as they have no backbone to stand up for their rights. I wonder what all the OAPs will do when their bus passes and winter fuel is stopped. I will not go on as it could get very heated.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

We tried to get diesel in Clermont Ferrand yesterday. Some places had none, others had a limit on the amount you could buy. We queued for about 15 minutes.

We topped up again today, but the garage had a sign, in French, mentioning a maximum of 30 euro per person. I filled it to the brim anyway but no one said anything.

There was no petrol, only diesel.

We have seen fuel tankers though.

I understand there was a strike or a blockage at a large temrinal near Marseilles.

Will report again from Calais

Paris at the moment.

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No problems reported at this end of Normandy. Just the odd person filling cans of fuel like me.

Ray.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*News from the Vaucluse*

In Vaison-la-Romaine (Vaucluse, Northern Provence) fuel supplies seem OK for the moment, but the Super U pumps have a sign "Jerrycan Interdit" and the Intermarche 24/24 isn't open at night!

There is a bit of queuing, but panic hasn't set in ... yet!

Gazole €1.149/litre, at both places, up a couple of cents since last week.


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

No problems in the Limousin - have been to the supermarkets around Parc Verger to check on the situation for guests (including MHFacts members staying here) and all are open and supplying diesel and petrol with no limit. Even went to St Junien, about 30 minutes away, same result. No knowledge of the autoroute fuel situation - if fuel is needed it is easy enough to pull off and visit a local supermarche.

Cheers

Dragonfly


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Latest news from the BBC. Starting to have concerns about our trip week after next.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11549694
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

No probs at Calais last night. As I said earlier, there are quite a lot of tankers about.

Russell


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We are in the La Rochelle - Royan area and there is no problem here.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Now in Biarritz where cars, buses etc all seem to be moving as normal but French media report situation might get worse. National Strike called for Tuesday with report that tanker drivers may join in and roll their strike on. So looks like things might come to a head soon. But not complaining sat here outside bar, blue sky and drinking very nice local wine.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We needed fuel yesterday and Intermarche outside Toulon had all pumps roped off.

Finished up filling at BP on motorway, no restriction, bit pricey (1.199) did not know about strike until saw the news last night.

We will have to watch it but at least the sun is shining.

Regards


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*fuel*

Prices at the moment in the Aude Champion 1.19ltr and set to rise, Glad we finished our trip last Thursday only paid 1.11ltr on the 9th in Meschers, stayed the night at Montagne sur Gironde 10th only other aire between Palmyre no over nighting in Royan or George de Didonne was only built to take forty but its known to have a hundred some times adjacent fields was around forty plus the night we stayed, and only 7e including lecy made Palmyre dear


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Haven't seen any problems around the Sarlat (Dordogne) area yet but we're moving north next week so keeping fingers crossed, heaven forbid we should have to stop here longer than intended. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Also in Vaison-la-Romaine (Vaucluse, Northern Provence) at Camping Theatre fuel at the Super U is rationed to 60 litres. Not a problem with the Smart and not planning to return for a couple of weeks yet.......So fingers crossed.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wednesday*

I have a feeling everything will start to get back to normal by the Weekend.

TM


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi this is the latest report seen this morning any coments with the people in france today etc... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11563423


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll close this topic now and link to the more recent one for continuity, in case anyone wants to follow the progress.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-930761.html#930761

I could merge the two topics but it might cause confusion and uncertainty - and that's the last thing anybody needs if they are just setting off for, or in France at the moment. 8O

Dave


----------

